# wort zum montag: Astro TV



## Markus (23 Juli 2007)

mensch leute wohin geht das noch?

ich habe ja vor jahren schon anfälle bekommen als die ganzen talkshows auch noch von den gerichtssendungen getoppt wurden.

aber heute mittag habe ich mich doch nach dem essen etwas aufs sofa gelegt und habe seit langem mal wieder den fernseher eingeschaltet. eigentlich wollte ich mich damit etwas entspannen, aber als ich dann bei zappen bei "astro tv" hängeblieb verwandelte sich mein anfangs erstauntes verwirrtest gemüht in 180 blutdruck...

TICKEN DIE NOCH RICHTIG?!

WAS FÜR VOLLPFOSTEN RUFEN DA AN? MITTAGS UM 1300?!
ANSCHEINEND REICHEN HANDYLOGOS NOCH NICHT GANZ UM HARZ-IV ZU VERBALLERN...

wieso wird so eine kacke nicht verboten?
was ist das für eine welt - ich fress das nicht mehr!
hat denn nicht irgendwer lust und zeit ein kleines regime zu organisieren und dieses ganze pack abzuschlachten? müssen wir den immer tiefer sinken und noch weiter verblöden?

womöglich kommen die kinder von solchen leuten irgendwann mit meinen kindern in die selbe schule? das will ich nicht...

ich hol mir jetzt nen kaffee, fang das rauchen wieder an und denke darüber nach warum ich diese ganze kacke hier überhaupt mache - vielleicht mache ich ja auch was falsch?


----------



## DEGO (23 Juli 2007)

passt ganz gut dazu

SAT1 streicht Nachrichtensendungen

ich persönlich finde Astro.TV ganz gut wenn man sich bei einem Projekt nicht ganz sicher ist wie hoch das Angebot sein sollte


----------



## zotos (23 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> womöglich kommen die kinder von solchen leuten irgendwann mit meinen kindern in die selbe schule? das will ich nicht...
> ...



Hast Du eine Liezens zum Vermehren bekommen?

Jetzt mach ich mir auch Sorgen ;o)


Aber hier auch ein interessanter Bericht http://news.google.de/news/url?sa=t...nomalie_aid_67234.html&cid=1104852931&npp=POP


----------



## repök (23 Juli 2007)

*vieleicht*

@Markus : Vieleicht finden die bei Astro-TV deinen Bausteinordner wieder!!
@ maxi : oder deine lizenz...
**DUCK**UND WEG**


----------



## MSB (23 Juli 2007)

Dann bist du doch bestimmt auch bei 9Live oder so vorbeigezappt.

Also die meisten die da anrufen, das sieht man bei gelegentlichen durchzappen an manchmal vorkommenden Mathe-Aufgaben,
haben wohl noch nicht mal die Qualifikationsstufe zu Hartz IV geschafft.

Das mit Astro-TV und deinen Bausteinordner hätte natürlich was,
irgendwo im Kosmos muss der ja noch rumschwirren. 

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## vollmi (23 Juli 2007)

So gings mir letztens als ich über den Sateliten Sender "Tier TV" gestolpert bin.

Dachte mir noch: "Oh prima unverschlüsselter Dokusender im Stil von Animal Planet" Denkste. 90% der Sendezeit geht für Anruf und Antwortsendungen drauf wo Tierkommunikatoren übers TELEPHON rausfinden wie sich das Tier des Anrufers fühlt und was ihm fehlt. Und das mit Hilfe von Steinen die gelegt werden.

mfG René


----------



## Tobi P. (23 Juli 2007)

Warum habt ihr eigentlich alle einen Fernseher? Als meiner vor einiger Zeit sein Leben aushauchte, habe ich mir statt nem neuen Fernseher einen neuen Rechner gekauft und war ziemlich überrascht, als ich auf einmal ohne Fernseher überleben konnte. Für Nachrichten gibts Radio, Zeitungen und das Internet - und das reicht!!!
Also gebt euch einen Ruck, entsorgt die Glotze bei Ebay und ihr braucht euch diese hirnverbrannte Scheisse die da heutzutage läuft nicht mehr anzutun!

@Markus: Fang mal mit Schäuble und Co. an, die gehen mir sowas von auf den Sack :twisted:


Gruß Tobi


----------



## vollmi (23 Juli 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Also gebt euch einen Ruck, entsorgt die Glotze bei Ebay und ihr braucht euch diese hirnverbrannte Scheisse die da heutzutage läuft nicht mehr anzutun!



Und wo soll ich dann Stargate und Startrek schaun? Irgendwie muss man sich doch Weiterbilden.

mfG René


----------



## Tobi P. (23 Juli 2007)

Weiterbildung? Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, was du dann am Ende wirst - fett, faul, dumm, kurz: ein Amerikaner 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## vollmi (23 Juli 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Weiterbildung? Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, was du dann am Ende wirst - fett, faul, dumm, kurz: ein Amerikaner




Wir sprechen uns dann wenn ich ne Warpspule gebaut hab


----------



## Markus (23 Juli 2007)

grml - ich trau mich hier bald nicht mehr zu posten, irgendwer wird immer wieder was in richtung "böses wort mit B"* asozieren...  

*bausteinordner


----------



## maxi (23 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> mensch leute wohin geht das noch?
> 
> ich habe ja vor jahren schon anfälle bekommen als die ganzen talkshows auch noch von den gerichtssendungen getoppt wurden.
> 
> ...


 
Du brauchst eine gute Frau/Mann oder Playboy Abo 
Dann biste ausgeglichner und hast auch was anderes zu tun als Astro TV zu kucken  (Entweder Sex oder die treibt dich schon wieder zum arbeiten *lach*)


----------



## TobiasA (23 Juli 2007)

Frau und Freundin- jede glaubt, du wärst bei der jeweils anderen, und du kannst in Ruhe arbeiten...  

Ich habe keinen Fernseher, und kriege auch so schnell keinen. Nachrichten gibt's auch so, Serien gibt's auch oft über I-net oder als DVD, Zeit dafür habe ich so oder so keine... Außerdem sind mir die GEZ- Gebühren zu teuer für die gequirlte Kacke, die da läuft.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## jabba (23 Juli 2007)

Ich hab aufgehört mich über so was aufzuregen.
Das sind freie Sender, und die Welt gehört den Doofen.
Hab mich vor fast 20 Jahren schon bei BTX gewundert, wer ruft bei einer Klötzchengrafik ne Seite für 9,99DM ab ? Die sitzen heut alle vor dem Fernseher, oder drin in der Show.

Wenn ich mal down bin, schalte ich auf so einen Sender und mir geht´s wieder gut. Ich seh die ganzen Dinger nur zum lachen, wenn ich so manche Hackfresse mit 3 Zähnen sehe, der tausende Frauen abgeschleppt hat. Da ist Mr. Bean auch nicht besser.

Aber Markus,

über Sinn und Zweck darf man da nicht diskutieren, der Markt ist einfach da. Ich rate Dir, schau mal so eine Sendung länger an, der da Anruft müßte all sein Geld verlieren bis er verhungert. Und die Tipps die da gegeben werden, kannst Du auch in einer S7 per Zufallsgenerator am Display anzeigen.
Bei Neun Life gab´s mal einen Moderator, der hat immer aus versehen die Lösung verraten, das war keine Absicht der war so b...

Aber wenn auch z.B. bei RTL oder Sat1 eine Frage kommt, wer hat das letzte Formel 1 Rennen gewonnen.
A) Alonso 
B) Klitschko
zielt die einfache Antwort auch nur darauf , das für die 0,49€ möglichst viel anrufen. 
Aber wie einige schon geschrieben haben, eigentlich hilft nur noch totale Verweigerung, oder so ich ich "alles mit Humor nehmen".


----------



## Markus (23 Juli 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Aber wenn auch z.B. bei RTL oder Sat1 eine Frage kommt, wer hat das letzte Formel 1 Rennen gewonnen.
> A) Alonso
> B) Klitschko
> zielt die einfache Antwort auch nur darauf , das für die 0,49€ möglichst viel anrufen.
> Aber wie einige schon geschrieben haben, eigentlich hilft nur noch totale Verweigerung, oder so ich ich "alles mit Humor nehmen".


 
das ist ne richtig üble sache. "welt der Wunder" war anfangs nocht recht gut gemacht, aber inzwischen finde ich die bildzeitung wisenschaltlich 1000x interessanter...
und diese 49cent nummern mit saudoofen fragen gehören inzwischen auch zu jeder sendung dazu.

da lobe ich mir an dieser stelle die BILD! die blieb von neveau her immer gleich, und an ihr kann man sehr gut messen wie tief alles andere gesunken ist.

n24 hatte auch schon tollere reportagen, ntv lässt stark nach, phönix ist von der qualität her ok, hat aber auch viele uninteresante/unspektakuläre dinge im programm...

aber "welt der wunder" ist das letzte!
ich habe schon seit langem versucht die gedanken von einstein und hawkings zu verstehen, und da mich die bücher einfach nicht weiter gebracht haben hatte ich mir letztens einen ganzen stapel dvd´s zu dem thema gekauft. eine war von wdw - thema "schwarze löcher"; das ist der größte schrott zu dem thema der mir bisher untergekommen ist! information = 0, billige nichts sagende animationen und so tolle fragen wie "was passiert wenn ein Spaceshuttle zu nahe an ein schwarzes loch kommt?" - beantwortet werden solche fragen dann ala "das wissen wir auch nicht sogenau, aber die astronauten werden aussehen wie ganz lange spagettis und dann sterben...) TOLL! 15€ fürn arsch :twisted:


----------



## zotos (23 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> aber "welt der wunder" ist das letzte!
> ...


Die Sendung mit der Maus ist wohl das best recherchierte Format das es zurzeit im Fernsehn gibt ;o)



Markus schrieb:


> ...
> einstein und hawkings
> ...


Ich finde die Sachen vom Lesch ganz gut erklärt das kann man IMHO ganz gut verstehen. Zieh dir das doch mal bei youtube oder googlevideo rein. Der hat auch Bücher und Hörbücher gemacht.


----------



## jabba (23 Juli 2007)

1000% ACK

Bei mir bleiben mittlerweile mehr Fragen offen nachdem ich so eine Sendung gesehen habe. Die hatten mal eine Sendung über Templer usw. , da sich meine Frau sehr gut damit auskennt, hab ich auch so ein paar Fragmente mitbekommen, die haben da oberflächlichen Sensationspublizismus beschrieben, unterste Ebene.
Vor allem stellen die mehr Fragen in den Raum, als die beantworten,
soll ich die jetzt lösen ? oder was??

Es wird einfach nur noch auf Quote gesehen, früher war da ja noch der öffentlich rechtliche Anteil, aber die schwimmen ja auch auf der Schiene.

Ich versteh bis heute nicht, warum es so wenige Computersendungen gibt,
ich kenne den Computerclup noch aus den anfängen, oder die Hobbythek.
Die einfachen Probleme erklären oder lösen, neee die finden mal eben das Jesusgrab, gehen rein, aber keiner hat´s gemerkt :s21:


----------



## nade (23 Juli 2007)

Also es TV hat sich bei mir vor nun bald 3 Jahren nach unnötigem Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen, für auf Digital umstellen, unter Depressionen zum Fenster rausgestürzt. Für mehr als wie eine DVD gucken, wenn überhaupt mal, wirds nichtmehr angemacht. Nur noch Wiederholungen und dafür soll man  GEZ (Gesetzlich Erlaubte abZocke) blechen.. Talkshows.. Gerichtssendungen... Volksverdummende Dokumentationen.. geschichtliche Halbwahrheiten...abzock Ratespiele... Ach und dazu habsch mal ein Videoclip, glaub auf Youtube, gesehn. Da würde mal ein Blick hinter die Kulissen gemacht, und bei dem "Hot Button" der soooo zufällig einen Anrufer reinnimmt, der wird von dem Doofbraddeler der die Sache moderiert ab einer gewissen Anzahl der Anrufer freigegeben, bzw ein Anrufer rausgepickt.


> Die Krankengeschichte zeigt, dass dem Mann als Säugling und später noch einmal als Jugendlichenr *ein sogenannter Wasserkopf drohte, ein relativ weit verbreitetes Problem, das einen von tausend Menschen trifft*. Die Ärzte legten ihm daraufhin jeweils eine Drainage, um die überschüssige Flüssigkeit abzuleiten. „Wir waren sehr verblüfft, als wir die Bilder sahen“, erklärt Lionel Feuillet, Neurologe an der Université de la Méditerranée in Marseille. „Sein Gehirn ist viel, viel kleiner als normal.“


Also jeder der mit Verwaltungen zu tun hat droht dieser.
**nachtrag**
Ach ja und zum Astrogescheers müßte man mal wirklich die bissi linken, und nach der Auftragserwartungen von Firma sowieso für einen fragen.


----------



## TobiasA (24 Juli 2007)

Vieles der "Wahrsagerei" ist einfach Wiederholung von Aussagen des "Bewahrsagten" und Menschenkenntnis. Solchen Hokuspokus brauche ich nicht, erst recht nicht die "echte" Esoterik.

Aber, wie der Vater meines Kumpels damals so treffend bemerkte:

*Jeden Tag steht ein Vollidiot auf, du musst ihn nur finden!*

Und solche Sendungen beweisen, dass jeden Morgen genug davon aufstehen.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## maxi (24 Juli 2007)

Ich find es nur doof das es über Sat nicht so viele Titten Sender gibt wie bei Kabel


----------



## TobiasA (24 Juli 2007)

Du bist 'ne Marke...  

Auf Astra gibt's doch da jede Menge. Auf der anderen Seite: Ich habe ja nie Kabel gehabt...
Aber als wir damals bei meinen Eltern die Sat- Antenne angebaut haben, da war ich erstaunt, mit wie wenig Kleidung manche Sender auskommen. Sowas gab's auf den vier Programmen, die man mit der terrestrischen Antenne empfangen konnte, damals nicht  

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## maxi (24 Juli 2007)

Als Single über 30 sind diese Sender eh nimmer so interessant 

Da gilt ja noch *Hey anfassen, nicht nur schauen!* *fg*


----------



## TobiasA (24 Juli 2007)

Wird Zeit für die globale Erwärmung. Erstens gibt's dann mehr nackte Weiber und zweitens ist der Strand dann nimmer so weit weg


----------



## maxi (24 Juli 2007)

Von mir aus könnte nördlich von Bayern das Meer anfangen :O)


----------



## Jens_Ohm (24 Juli 2007)

*Prof. Lesch erklärt die Welt*

Für Markus, Zottos und alle die es sonst interessiert.
Hier findet ihr alle Sendungen von Alpha-Centauri (Prof. Lesch erklärt die welt) als Realplayerstream komplett für lau.

http://www.br-online.de/alpha/centauri/archiv.shtml

jens


----------



## Oberchefe (24 Juli 2007)

Also generell bleiben da meiner Meinung nach nur die öffntlich rechtlichen (wobei da unbestritten die Qualität auch schon gesunken ist, irgendwie wollen die ja für die Mehrheit konkurenzfähig bleiben). Interessante Sachen kommen da oft in den dritten Programmen.



> Die Sendung mit der Maus ist wohl das best recherchierte Format das es zurzeit im Fernsehn gibt ;o)


 
Die Sendung mit der Maus und manch andere Kindersendungen (Wissen macht Ah...) erklären Dinge des Alltags hervorragend.



> Ich versteh bis heute nicht, warum es so wenige Computersendungen gibt,


Wobei die Qualität der Computerzeitungen ein eigenes Thema für Qualitätsdiskussionen wäre, eine der wenigen positiven Ausnahmen sind meiner Meinung nach die Zeitungen aus dem Hause Heise.
C't kommt beispielsweise auf Hessen:
http://www.heise.de/ct/cttv/

Würde keiner den Schrott der Privaten anschauen, dann gäbe es diese Sender schon lange nicht mehr (zumnidest mit diesem Programm). Allerdings frage ich mich manchmal ob man die weniger Bemittelten nicht davor per Gesetz schützen müßte. Das was beispielsweise 9live treibt, den Eindruck erwecken als wüßte niemend bei einer im TV gestellten Frage die Antwort und somit viele Tausende zum teuren Anruf zu nötigen(um dann da zu erfahren daß der Anruf nur aufgenommen aber nicht direkt ins Studio weitergeleitet wird), das dürfte meiner Meinung nach schon als Betrug durchgehen.


----------



## Markus (24 Juli 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Würde keiner den Schrott der Privaten anschauen, dann gäbe es diese Sender schon lange nicht mehr (zumnidest mit diesem Programm).


 
jepp, wenn man davon ausgeht muss die zahl der arbeitlosen die am schlimmsten gefälschte statistik sein - das müssen über 10 millionen sein, woher sollen die quoten mittags um 1300 kommen???



> Allerdings frage ich mich manchmal ob man die weniger Bemittelten nicht davor per Gesetz schützen müßte. Das was beispielsweise 9live treibt, den Eindruck erwecken als wüßte niemend bei einer im TV gestellten Frage die Antwort und somit viele Tausende zum teuren Anruf zu nötigen(um dann da zu erfahren daß der Anruf nur aufgenommen aber nicht direkt ins Studio weitergeleitet wird), das dürfte meiner Meinung nach schon als Betrug durchgehen.


 
meine worte - gerne auch mit waffengewalt...


----------



## Tenlegs (24 Juli 2007)

@die alten Säcke -

denkt mal an die Zeit zurück als es nur drei Programme gab und keine Spielekonsolen.

Und dann vergleicht mal Euch so mit 12-16 Jahren und schaut Euch die Pfeifen an die heut so durch die Welt rennen.
Die mit diesem ganzen Privatfernsehmüll gross geworden sind.

Da wundert mich nix mehr............

Gruß
Michael


----------



## TobiasA (24 Juli 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Von mir aus könnte nördlich von Bayern das Meer anfangen :O)


 
Dann lebe ich auf 350 m ü.NN auf einer Insel  

Und zum Fernsehen: Wenn man die Leute hört, sagt jeder: "Den Sch.. guck ich doch nich"- Quoten haben sie trotzdem. Interessant. Bei Big Brother hat damals jeder gesagt, dass es der letzte Schrott sei- ein großer Teil der Leute hat's trotzdem geguckt.

Man muss das auch mal anders sehen- die meisten Leute, die hier im Forum sind, gehören zu einer Schicht von Leuten, die sehr wohl wissen, was sie wollen (denn sonst kommt man nicht in die Automatisierung heran, das setzt schon ein gewisses Eigenengagement voraus, das meistens mit einigen anderen Eigenschaften einhergeht). Ihr seid nicht die typische Zielgruppe dafür. Solchen Leuten kann man das nicht verkaufen- aber jemand, der als ungelernter Arbeiter irgendwo 8h irgendwelche Teile in irgendeine Maschine wirft, der ist (meistens) schon eher in dieser Zielgruppe drin. Und der lustlose Hartz IV- Empfänger, der den ganzen Tag sowieso nix anderes zu tun hat, als zu glotzen, für den ist das auf jeden Fall was.
Wenn man abends mit Kumpels besoffen vor dem Fernseher sitzt und auf die nackten Weiber bei DSF wartet, isses auch mal ganz lustig.

Aber solange man damit ein Geschäft machen kann, wird es das auch weiterhin geben. Und da jeden Tag genügend Leute aufstehen, die sich das Zeug reinpfeifen, wird es diese Sendungen auch immer geben. Es sei denn, irgendjemand verbietet es oder erklärt es für Betrug oder was auch immer.

Gruß, Tobias


----------

